# Certification CISCO (Cours en ligne) - incompatible avec les navigateurs MacOSX ?



## tbr (11 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

Ma question est peut-être stupide mais bon...

J'ai des cours CISCO à réviser sur le Net :

http://cisco.netacad.net

mais impossible d'y accéder, quelque soit le navigateur.
En fait, la validation des login et MdP sur la page (http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/netacad/index.html) m'amène à la page

http://cisco.netacad.net/cnams/public/Checker.jsp

considérée comme "Terminé" et vierge.

Je me suis penché sur le côté obscur de Java... pour réaliser que j'avais la bonne et dernière version. Et je suis bloqué. Rien de visible sur Google à ce propos, notamment sur Checker.jsp

Si quelqu'un a une idée ? Comment remédier à ce problème, que je puisse réviser avec mon MacBook préféré. 

Je l'en remercie d'avance.

Amitiés.



Je suis con; si ça se trouve, c'est tout simplement incompatible avec MacOSX (mais j'en serais le premier étonné).


----------



## jfpillon (11 Septembre 2006)

Dans le m&#234;me genre j'avais un web mail qui donnait les m&#234;mes signes de mauvaise volont&#233; et ce sur toutes les machines (mac et win). Je suppose que c'est un tout p'tit du programme java et qui te concerne qui est corrompu mais j'y connais que quick.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Septembre 2006)

Cisco powwwaaa !!!! 

J'ai &#233;tudi&#233; &#231;a, et j'ai encore mal &#224; la t&#234;te....


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour

Rencontres-tu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me en te loggant directement sur la page suivante ?

http://cisco.netacad.net/cnams/public/Login.jsp

Question subsidiaire: quelle version du Flash Player as-tu d'install&#233;e ? (Checker.jsp n'est l&#224; que pour v&#233;rifier cette info)


----------



## tbr (11 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Rencontres-tu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me en te loggant directement sur la page suivante ?
> 
> ...



J'ai la version la plus r&#233;cente du FlashPlayer.

... et Ouiiiiii ! , l'URL que tu m'as refil&#233;e fonctionne parfaitement; je vais enfin pouvoir bosser. Je te remercie beaucoup.

Merci aux autres aussi. 


Subsidiairement : si vous saviez ce que c'est curieux un PC'iste (lors des cours R&#233;seaux).
Ca vient constamment voir mon MacBook et &#231;a pose tout plein de questions du style : "C'est quoi ?", "Tiens !, tu peux mettre XP dessus ?..." et lance tout autant de r&#233;ponses toutes faites : "Kestufou avec &#231;a ?" ou bien ce sont des rires sous cape.

... Mais, tout de m&#234;me, c'est dingue le nombre de curieux qui viennent zyeuter mon Tigre d'un air envieu.

Et la bave des crapauds...
Parole d'ex PC'iste converti depuis peu &#224; la Pomme (PC remplac&#233;s par iMac et MacBook, format Intel)




Nota pour moi : penser &#224; mettre une signature et un avatar d&#232;s que possible.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Septembre 2006)

Bon courage


----------



## tbr (14 Septembre 2006)

Merci à toi.

En principe et si j'arrive à (mieux) réviser, j'ai un test online CCNA1 modules 1 à 3 le 22 septembre; de 8 à 10 heures. Si tout va bien.



Bon, en tout cas, j'arrive enfin à consulter depuis mes Mac.


----------



## MamaCass (14 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai valid&#233; les modules 1. 2 et 3 mais dans mon centre de formation, on n'a pas eu le droit &#224; la certification (tout &#231;a pour une histoire de formateur, qui lui m&#234;me n'&#233;tant pas certifi&#233;, n'avait pas les droits pour nous faire passer la certif, alors que dans la salle d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233;, pour la m&#234;me formation mais pas le m&#234;me formateur, les stagiaires ont eu leur certification...........).......... dur dur !
TIens nous au courant de tes r&#233;sultats


----------



## tbr (22 Septembre 2006)

Hello dudes,

Bon, ben v'l&#224; le retour du type qui passe une "imitation" de certif. CISCO.
(imitation parce que je fais les tests mais vu que je ne paie pas pour avoir le papelard et que le prof n'a pas ce qui est obligatoire pour, je fais avec. Mais bon, ce qui compte, c'est le titre final de ma formation).

Bref, vu que j'ai rien r&#233;vis&#233; du tout (ou si peu), j'ai h&#233;sit&#233; jusqu'&#224; la derni&#232;re minute pour faire les modules 1 &#224; 3 du CCNA1 (v 3.1 - soyons pr&#233;cis) ce matin. Et, finalement, je l'ai fait...

J'ai eu un score honorable pour le mod. 1. Normal, c'est presque donn&#233;.
Quant aux modules 2 et 3 - particuli&#232;rement les questions 24, 25 et 26 du n°2 (tr&#232;s difficiles, n'est-ce pas ? ) -, bof bof.
Respectivement 66 et 55% : score de br&#234;le, de moule rance "qui aurait d&#251; r&#233;viser ses cours au lieu de satisfaire les d&#233;sid&#233;ratas de ses jeunes enfants et qui cherche des excuses ALC (A La Con)".

Donc (+/-) :

Mod. 1 = 95%
Mod. 2 = 66%
Mod. 3 = 55%​

Va falloir que je bosse. D'ici l&#224;, j'aurai revu mes scores (des modules suivants) &#224; la hausse... j'esp&#232;re.

Amiti&#233;s et bon week-end.


----------



## MamaCass (22 Septembre 2006)

Et bien &#233;coute moi je ne me souviens plus de mes scores exactes mais &#231;a devait tourner autour de &#231;a aussi 

Mais les profs qui ne sont pas habilit&#233;s, je trouve vraiment &#231;a limite, parce du coup on a le niveau, si notre prof &#233;tait habilit&#233; on aurait la certification et &#231;a, &#231;a sert bien dans le CV


----------



## tbr (22 Septembre 2006)

B&#244;, tu me diras, l'un dans l'autre, on s'en fiche de la certif. CISCO. De toute fa&#231;on, elle perd sa valeur apr&#232;s 3 ans et t'es bon pour te la retaper - business et &#233;volution du Net.

Moi, ce qui compte le plus n'est pas cette certification mais mon titre de fin de formation

Pour info - et parce qu'il est mieux que je le dise, qu'on ne dialogue pas comme des sourds - je suis en train de suivre une formation AFPA (Meudon 92) de TSRITE (Technicien Sup&#233;rieur en R&#233;seaux Internet et T&#233;l&#233;communications d'Entreprises), nom pompeux pour dire que je pourrai potentiellement &#234;tre "l'homme-caf&#233;-balai-gardien-admin-techos R&#233;seau pour la mini PME" ou"admin r&#233;seau" en pool sur une grosse entit&#233;. Du moins j'esp&#232;re.

J'ai d'ailleurs un EFA dans quelques jours (Evaluation de Fin d'Activit&#233;s pour ceux qui ne connaissaient pas le terme) 

...

Zut ! faut que j'cours chercher mes m&#244;mes fissa ! 

A toute &#224; l'heure.


----------



## MamaCass (25 Septembre 2006)

Moi je faisais la formation TAI (Technicien d'Assistance en Informatique), j'ai eu mes 3 EFA, ouf... et mon dipl&#244;me, je bosse comme technicienne helpdesk maintenant.

Bon courage pour ton EFA et pour la cantine de l'Afpa   

A plus
Mamacass


----------



## tbr (25 Septembre 2006)

Argh !  La cantoche de l'AFPA, m'en parle pas - je vois qu'elle a sa réputation -, ses frites en carton et sa viande en caoutchouc, ses... Mmmmh !... euh, non. J'ai peur de vomir.

Aujourd'hui, au menu des cours (à part le farniente):

Sniffage de lignes et de paquets. Et après, on va dire qu'Internet a été fait par (et pour) des drog...

"Géraaaaard !..." , Coluche.

Bref, pas grand chose.

Demain : montage de Hubs et de Swithes puis, un p'tit coup de Sniffer Pro pour voir comme c'est bôô.

Tout l'AFPA, quoi.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai mang&#233; &#224; la cantoche midi et soir (le soir c'est encore pire, on se tape tous les restes :sick et j'ai pris quelques kilos, mais tous, dans la formation on a grossi en mangeant l&#224; bas :sick:
Y'a un de mes potes qui a pris 10 kilos en 1 an de formation
Attention &#224; la ligne 

Bonne continuation


----------



## tbr (26 Septembre 2006)

Je vois. En gros, on a la même vision "alléchante" des restes.
Ma ligne est foutue, de toute façon 

Sinon, ta signature :

*Un Imac Intel 20" - 2 go ram - en fin d'année ? Hope....
*
me rappelle ce que j'ai choisi.
J'ai donc opté pour AppleStore et ai coché toutes les cases (excepté pour le modem), pour obtenir ceci :

IMAC 20/2.0/SD CTO

avec (références AS) :


                 ATI Radeon X1600-256MB SDRAM
                              2GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM-2x1GB
                              500GB Serial ATA drive
                              SuperDrive 8X
                              iWork 06-FRA (que je n'utilise aps tant que ça, en fait)
                              WL Kybd-Mse & Mac OS X-FRA (mon seul regret relatif > souris pathétique. J'ai repris ma Logitech Cordless Optical Trackman)
                              Country Kit-F
Et le 24" qui sort... Mais, mais, quel écran mes amis. Quel écran ! Le 20" fait petit bras à côté. Quant au 17"...

Back to the topic.

C'est un peu trop le marathon, question nombre de semaines restantes pour terminer le CCNA1 dans les temps.
Apparemment, il faut faire 2 tests par semaine (en plus des cours et autres EFA, etc.).
Je sens que ça va s'annoncer de manière folklo pour moi - entre mes gosses qui veulent jouer/monter sur mes genouxtoutes les 2 minutes, et me déconcentrer, et les révisions pour le fameux EFA "câblage réseau, OSI et autres fonfoneries - si je veux tenir tête sur tous les fronts (le cas de le dire )

Bon, j'arrête de raconter ma vie.

Amitiés.


----------



## MamaCass (27 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas &#233;vident &#224; g&#233;rer les cours, la vie perso et tout et tout !
Le 24 pouces c'est trop grand pour moi je crois, j'attends de le voir en vrai mais niveau prix et surface, le 20 pouces me convient


----------



## tbr (29 Septembre 2006)

Le 24" rajoute tout de m&#234;me 10 cm et des poussi&#232;res sur la diagonale p/r au 20", ce n'est pas rien. Un maousse screen, quoi. Mais, comme tu dis, le 20" est largement staisfaisabt... et faut que la CB Visa refroidisse. 


************

Back to the topic.

Bon, ben ce matin (de 8h15 &#224; 9h45 environ), modules 4 et 5 du CCNA1 torch&#233;s. J'ai remont&#233; largement mon niveau (12,3) avec, arrondi par le bas, 96 et 95%.

Un autre gars a fait 95 et 100% en exp&#233;diant le test complet en moins de 20 minutes.

Le pire (et le plus dr&#244;le), c'est que j'ai fait le module 5 en Anglais. J'ai d&#233;rap&#233; avec le clic souris sur le choix de faire le teste dans la langue de Shakespeare et n'ai pas pu revenir au questionnaire en version Fran&#231;aise.
Macach&#233; ! 

Le module 4 m'a paru plus "difficile" que le 5, sinon.
Maintenant, r&#233;visions intensives enb vue de l'EFA qui commence mardi apr&#232;s-midi et se prolonge sur 3 1/2 journ&#233;es, sans compter l'engliche.

Voil&#224;.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Septembre 2006)

Je te dis "merde" pour l'EFA, c'est la 1, 2 ou 3 au fait ?


----------



## tbr (29 Septembre 2006)

Il s'agit de l'EFA 1, portant essentiellement sur le câblage et le réseau.

Je crois bien qu'on va avoir à réfléchir sur le câblage complet d'un endroit fictif (endroit au sens, plusieurs locaux/pièces), en tenant compte évidement de tout ce qu'on a déjà appris. Sans compter d'autres sujets dont je ne connais pas encore la teneur...


Et je ne parle pas de l'EFA d'anglais.


"Phoque" je révise.


----------

